# CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht



## Blu.b (16. April 2010)

*CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht*

Hallo,
und zwar stehe ich zur Zeit vor dem Problem, dass ich für meinen Phenom II x4 965 einen neuen Kühler suche. Leider beschränkt mein Gehäuse(Antec P193) die Höhe auf 140mm, da sonst der seitliche Lüfter den Weg versperrt.

Daher: gibt es einen CPU-Kühler mit max. 140mm Höhe, der Performance und Lautstärke in einem guten Kompromiss vereint?

Ich habe mir bereits den Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 angeschaut, weiß aber noch nicht so richtig, was ich von dem halten soll.

mfg
Frank


----------



## Apokalypsos (16. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht*

Ganz klare Empfehlung: Scythe Grand Kama Cross, der mit Abstand beste TopBlower auf dem Markt. Ich hab das gute Stück in meinem Chakra mit Seitenlüfter verbaut, kühlt meinen kleinen Hitzkopf bei niedrigster Drehzahl unhörbar auf 53 Grad unter Prime.


----------



## Ahab (16. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht*

Absolut! Der beste Top Blow Kühler auf dem Markt und das zu einem super Preis!  Und ist laut Datenblatt genau 13,7cm hoch.


----------



## feldspat (16. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht*

Corsair H50?


----------



## Blu.b (16. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht*

Interessanter Weise soll das Gehäuse auch ein Problem mit dem Corsair H50 haben. 

Das Scythe Grand Kama Cross scheint ins Gehäuse zu passen, was glaube ich zurzeit der einzige Grund ist, der mich vom Ausbau den Seitenlüfters abhält.
An sich ein nettes Gehäuse, aber mit einem 200mm großen Makel.


----------



## ProAnMac (18. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht*

Die H50 müsste passt, die Schläuche sind ja biegbar, also sollte es klappen. Du musst nur dafür sorgen, dass die Schläuche nicht in den Lüfter kommen.
Da ich die selbst habe, kann ich die nur empfehlen.


----------



## Domowoi (18. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht*

Ich hatte den Scythe Kama Cross und bin ebenfalls begeistert. Absolut leise und super Leistung. Das einzie Problem ist die Befestigung, weil die Pushpins (besonders der Letzte) recht streng gehen und man so unter dem Kühler vorbei dücken muss.

Hat meinen Q6600 auf 3,2 GHz und 1,3V VCore auf etwa 55°C gehalten unter Prime Small FFTs

Edit ich würd sogar einen verkaufen... Bei Intresse PN


----------



## kress (19. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht*

Mit dem Kama Cross machst du nichts falsch, da schließ ich mich meinen Vorrednern an. Er sollte ähnliche, wenn nicht bessere Temps als der von Corsair, außerdem kühlt der Cross noch das Mainboard mit. Wenn der Lüfter direkt unter dem Lufteinlass für den Gehäuselüfter ist, schaufelt der Cpu-Lüfter des Cross doch auch Luft rein, was dann wohl den Gehäuselüfter ersetzen würde.


----------



## rh7 (5. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht*

Klingt gut, den werde ich wohl auch ordern. Hab ebenso Platzproblem im Silentmaxx ST-11 Gehäuse. Grad nen EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner gekauft, aber der passt leider nicht rein


----------



## dbpaule (6. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht*

Naja, der seitliche Lüfter könnte allerdings zum Problem werden für so große Topblower. Die Luft kann nicht richtig angesaugt werden von Lüfter auf dem GKC, aufgrund des Quirls in der Seitenwand! Mit seitlich offenem Gehäuse wird man da bessere Werte erzielen. Vielleicht sollte man über eine Alternative nachdenken. Andere Topblower kommen gefährlich nah an die Leistung des GKC heran, weshalb er nicht mein Favourit ist. Die Halterung und die Verarbeitung sind nicht grad top. Wirklich kraftvoll und mindestens genauso stark, wenn nicht stärker ist da der Xilence M806. Genauso würde ich auch den Thermalright AXP-140 RT vorziehen, der ist aber leider um einiges teurer, dafür aber exzellent verarbeitet und wesentlich flacher. Die Leistung ist fast identisch! 
Der Noctua C12P und NH-U9B sind dir dann sicherlich auch zu teuer?! Der Grand Kama Cross ist mMn nicht empfehlenswert!

LG, Paule


----------



## Gast XXXXX (10. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht*

hmm Gibt auch noch den CM GEMINI 2.


----------



## Chimera (10. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht*

Also ich hab ja im einen PC den Geminii S von Coolermaster und im anderen den Hyper TX3. Bin vom Geminii S aber nicht sooo begeistert, da er schon nicht so überragend kühlt. Hab mir deshalb jetzt nen Noctua  NH-U9B SE2 bestellt und werd diesen anstelle des Hyper TX3 auf den i5 setzen, den TX3 dafür dann anstelle des Geminii S auf den Athlon.
Der Noctua ist zwar preislich eher im oberen Bereich, aber dafür hat man a) ne sehr lange Garantie (6 Jahre), b) ne sehr komplette Ausstattung und c) nen guten Kühler. Ok, für ein AMD Board bräuchte man noch ein Zusatz-Kit, wenn man den Kühler von vorne nach hinten blasend montieren will. Aber muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich in den letzten Jahren die Erfahrungen gemacht hab, dass Geiz bei PC-Komponenten nicht immer geil ist und manchmal sogar ordentlich in die Hose gehen kann. Ergo spar ich lieber etwas mehr und kauf was anständiges, als etwas  weniger zu zahlen und dafür doppelt zu kaufen (oder was zu schrotten). Ist meine Ansicht.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (10. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit <= 140mm Höhe gesucht*

Also mein Gemini 2  schafft es meinen x2 @ x4 bis 3,6Ghz im zaun zu halten.

Was auch der grund für einen kühler wechsel bei mir ist^^ need more leistung zZ^^
Also für non oc oder bzw in gewissen maßen kann ich den echt empfehlen.


----------

